# Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)



## Spueli (6. Mai 2011)

*Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Ich will einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen, unter anderem mit:
- ASUS P8P67 Board
- Scythe Mugen 2 Kühler
- Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600

Ich befürchte aber, daß ich nicht alle RAM-Bänke nutzen kann.

Kann das jemand widerlegen bzw. hat jemand gute Alternativen?


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

schwer zu sagen aber ein H50/60 würde keine probleme machen.


----------



## amdfreak (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Also bei meinem Scythe Yasya konnte ich mit Heatspreader-RAM nicht alle RAM-Bänke nutzen, ich denke, dass das beim Mugen 2 nicht viel besser sein wird.
Ich glaub, dass der Thermalright Archon keine solchen Probleme hat.


----------



## grumpich (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Prolimatech genesis.  Die Vengance RAM Riegel passen gerade unter den Kühler und werden auch noch mitgekühlt...


----------



## Ahab (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Würde auch zum Genesis oder Archon raten.


----------



## Spueli (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Da die vorgeschlagenen Luftkühler auch ordentlich kosten, sollte ich nicht doch zum Corsair H60 greifen?
Haben die Wasserkühler Nachteile?


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

der h60 hat einen geschlossenen kreislauf und ist wartungs frei!!!
wie viel geld wist du für einen Kühler ausgeben?
gug mal da

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Scythe Grand Kama Cross


----------



## Spueli (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Hab mich vom Budget am Mugen 2 orientiert.
Sollten die Vorteile die Kosten aufwiegen, bin ich bereit bis 50-60 € auszugeben.

Der Grand Kama Cross sieht interessant aus und ist preislich attraktiv.
Spricht irgendwas gegen einen Downblower?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Welche Vegances nimmst du denn?
Könntest du dich auch mit einem anderen Ram anfreunden?
So viel mehr wie DDR3-1333 bringt 1600 jetzt auch nicht, das sollten ca. 3% sein!


----------



## ad_ (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Anstatt des DDR3 1600 würde ich nen 1333er kaufen, da die Unterschiede nur minimal sind (wirst Du nur beim benchen spüren) und die 1333er preislich gesehen einfach nicht zu toppen sind.

z.B. diesen hier:

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kühler kann ich Dir diesen hier empfehlen:

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3&#43(84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

sieht schick aus, und kühlt gut (Idle: ca. 34 °C, Volllast: ca. 55 °C)


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*



> Spricht irgendwas gegen einen Downblower?


 man braucht halt ein tifes gehäuse weil sonst ein hörbares luftrauschen ensteht.
also zwischen kühler und seiten wand solten min 5cm sein,


----------



## Spueli (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Die Vengeance Speicher sehen halt ziemlich cool aus, aber eigentlich bin ich offen für alles.
Geh ich Recht in der Annahme, das Standard-Riegel ohne "Aufsatz" mit den CPU-Kühlern sowieso keinen Kontakt kriegen?

Dann würde ich wieder den Mugen 2 ins Auge fassen (aufgrund der guten Kritiken bei Lautheit)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*



Spueli schrieb:


> Geh ich Recht in der Annahme, das Standard-Riegel ohne "Aufsatz" mit den CPU-Kühlern sowieso keinen Kontakt kriegen?


Jepp, so siehts aus, einen mit einfachem Blech drüber kann man auch nehmen!


> Dann würde ich wieder den Mugen 2 ins Auge fassen (aufgrund der guten Kritiken bei Lautheit)


 Mach das!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Ich hab mich ständig rum geärgert weil die Ram's die ich haben wollte entweder mit dem oder dem Luftkühler kollidiert sind. Also hab ich in einem Rechner die H50 eingebaut und im großen die H70 jetzt kann ich jeden Ram verbauen den ich will.


----------



## TZocker (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*



Spueli schrieb:


> Ich will einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen, unter anderem mit:
> - ASUS P8P67 Board
> - Scythe Mugen 2 Kühler
> - Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
> ...



Also ich habe bei den vengeanze (leider die 1866 und nicht die 1600) nen silver arrow drauf (das triffts das passt mit ein bischen zurecht biegen drunter ist ja gottseidank blech bzw der ramm steht leicht schief wird aber erkannt^^)

fals dir das nicht gefällt kannste auch die platik hülle um 2-3 mm abfeilen ps aber auf dem Kopf feilen damit keine Spähne in den Ram fallen da bin ich zz noch am überlegen ob ich das mache.^^

ps falste bilder haben möchtest dann pm.^^


----------



## Rizzo_the_Spacerat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Ich hab auf dem Board nen Noctua ND14. Idle 35°C , Prime95 nach 15minunten 55°C Den Vengeance Ram wirste unter den Noctua z.B. nicht drunter bekommen. Ich hab jetzt GSKILL nen 4GB kit drinne. Das läuft auch wenn man die timings richtig einstellt (wenn ned schön On OFF Bug.....)


----------



## schachi08 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Der THERMALRIGHT ARCHON passt bei Vollbestückung mit 4x4 GB VENGEANCE leider auch nicht. Ich werde entweder komplett auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten oder den folgenden Speicher kaufen:

Kingston HyperX Plug n Play DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3P1K2/8G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die beiden ANTEC Kühler H2O 620 und 920 sehen auch sehr vielversprechend aus, wobei der 620er zur Zeit preislich sehr interessant ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Kingston HyperX Plug n Play DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9 (DDR3-1600) (KHX1600C9D3P1K2/8G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 Lieber einen der hier:
Produktvergleich exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B), TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC), exceleram Value DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E3011


----------



## schachi08 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*

Das sind aber keine 1600er mit 1.50V wie der CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM. Sicher, 1333er gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine 1600er mit 1.50V wie der CORSAIR VENGEANCE RAM. Sicher, 1333er gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


 
Ja und?
Die 1600 bringt real nur ca. 3% mehr, das kann man vernachlässigen!


----------



## TZocker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Die 1600 bringt real nur ca. 3% mehr, das kann man vernachlässigen!


 
also die Rämme passen mit feilen oder mit einbisschen GEWALT:

http://s1.bild.me/bilder/110211/5800827IMG_3336.JPG

http://s1.bild.me/bilder/110211/4728955IMG_3337.JPG


PS das sind 4x 4gb 1866. ^^


----------



## eri1911 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler wegen Platz für Arbeitsspeicher? (Asus Board P8P67)*



ad_ schrieb:


> Anstatt des DDR3 1600 würde ich nen 1333er kaufen, da die Unterschiede nur minimal sind (wirst Du nur beim benchen spüren) und die 1333er preislich gesehen einfach nicht zu toppen sind.
> 
> z.B. diesen hier:
> 
> ...





wieviel sone hat der nordwand ungefähr?


----------

